

Let's Call it a Draw(ing Surface) - RyanMcGreal
http://oreilly.com/css-html/dive-into-html5/call-it-a-drawing-surface.html

======
mahmud
OT:

The text formatting and layout of that page is just gorgeous.

------
bemmu
Here's what I recently did with a <canvas> element. Has 3D and all:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDRhyMLf4E8>

~~~
dca
Love the bacon on the balance board idea. Nintendo should turn that idea into
a hot dog eating contest and get Kobayashi to promote it.

------
silvio
I've been using GWTCanvas which comes with the gwt-incubator library and it
works really well. I've seen it work on Chrome, IE7, FF, the Android browser,
and the IPhone browser. I haven't played much with text, but arbitrary shapes
and transparency works great.

------
Hexstream
What do I do if you want to use Canvas if JS is enabled but degrade gracefully
if it isn't? Use vector graphics? Generate images on the server?...

(I'm specifically _not_ interested in "everyone has JS enabled anyway"
responses)

edit: I'm using Firefox 3.0.13 on Ubuntu Linux and the text doesn't render at
all in canvas elements... what gives?

~~~
ken
Scroll down to the "TEXT" section and note that "FF3.0" has an X under it.

~~~
Hexstream
I failed :(

What minimum Firefox version would I need for canvas text support?...

~~~
RyanMcGreal
It's working for me on FF3.5.2.

Incidentally, with FF3.5 you can right-click on the canvas and select "View
Image". Pure win.

